# Rice: maybe a silly question, but here goes



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Finished sorting and arranging the pantry today, . . . 

Started thinking about things I could put in a pint jar, . . . heat and eat, . . . almost "instant" meals.

Got to thinking about rice. 

Anybody here did any rice cooking and canning?? 

I'm thinking it isn't necessary as it keeps well dried, . . . but if it was cooked and canned, . . . would surely cut down on the time to fix it.

Besides that, . . . I like just opening the can or jar, . . . grabbing a fork, . . . and going at it.

Anybody do the rice thing?

Thanks, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Finished sorting and arranging the pantry today, . . .
> 
> Started thinking about things I could put in a pint jar, . . . heat and eat, . . . almost "instant" meals.
> 
> ...


Well, Campbells has rice soup, so why not?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

True, both of you.
Would be a cheap and easy expirament.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

maybe you should take a walk thru Giant Walmart or Food lion and look in the oriental section. you'll find cooked sticky rice like dinty moore packeged meals right on the shelf


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/CJ-Hetbahn-C...ocphy=1027320&hvtargid=pla-568486004376&psc=1


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> maybe you should take a walk thru Giant Walmart or Food lion and look in the oriental section. you'll find cooked sticky rice like dinty moore packeged meals right on the shelf


Honestly, . . . I tried visualizing where or even IF I had ever seen any, . . . drew a blank.

Thank you..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Never done just rice, but I do put rice in my chicken gumbo I can. I learned the hard way to not cook it all the way before canning, and use about half as much as you think you should.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sure... make a big pot of rice, stir in some family sized cream or mushroom... and add meat: I like chicken, but have done hamburger and ham (even spam) as well. Those are yummy and would be ready to eat right outa the jar. Ditto pasta: add your cheese and tuna, and jar it up. Maybe spag with meatballs and sauce? Have not tried that, but sounds good already.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Honestly, . . . I tried visualizing where or even IF I had ever seen any, . . . drew a blank.
> 
> Thank you..........
> 
> ...


They are not cheap but if ya gotta have stick rice and have no time to prepare properly then there you go.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are gonna do it make sure you pressure can it. I would bet you could just put the right amount of rice and water in the jar and process it and it should be fully cooked.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've just been putting packages of instant rice in 5 gallon buckets. More expensive I know but, a lot easier and quicker to prepare if fuel is short.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I've just been putting packages of instant rice in 5 gallon buckets. More expensive I know but, a lot easier and quicker to prepare if fuel is short.


Thanks, Boss Dog, . . . but I'm thinking more of walking into the pantry, . . . whipping the lid off the jar, . . . maybe pouring a couple tablespoons of cream on it, . . . grabbing a spoon, . . . and chowing down.

I already do that (more or less) with cans of tuna, . . . beanie weanies, . . . baked beans, . . . green beans, . . . etc.

I just never heard of anyone doing it, . . . so my question more or less was "is it a viable alternative"??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I found out that very old *jasmine* rice - about 3 years past date, is still edible, however I don't like it. 
Something about the texture. 
I've been feeding birds and squirrels with them.

However, in a survival scenario - food is food. Like I said, it is still edible!

We use a lot of rice especially with international students we're hosting, so I just make sure they get rotated.

Also, without a rice cooker, I think old rice needs quite a bit more water to cook.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

charito said:


> I found out that very old *jasmine* rice - about 3 years past date, is still edible, however I don't like it.
> Something about the texture.
> I've been feeding birds and squirrels with them.
> 
> ...


you can also ground up old rice and beans into a flour - mix it in and use it that way also ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> I found out that very old *jasmine* rice - about 3 years past date, is still edible, however I don't like it.
> Something about the texture.
> I've been feeding birds and squirrels with them.
> 
> ...


Do you ever saute the rice in oil first? Then add spices before boiling? Boil it in broth? I find that really improves both the taste and texture, especially if you don't like sticky rice. I don't like sticky rice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, Boss Dog, . . . but I'm thinking more of walking into the pantry, . . . whipping the lid off the jar, . . . maybe pouring a couple tablespoons of cream on it, . . . grabbing a spoon, . . . and chowing down.
> 
> I already do that (more or less) with cans of tuna, . . . beanie weanies, . . . baked beans, . . . green beans, . . . etc.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late with this reply, but just saw this. I'd be wary about pressure canning rice. I don't can anything unless I can find a recipe for it from a reliable source. Like the Ball canning Book or Presto or the National Center for Home Food Preservation.
https://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


> Caution: Do not add noodles or other pasta, rice, flour, cream, milk or other thickening agents to home canned soups. If dried beans or peas are used, they must be fully rehydrated first.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> Do you ever saute the rice in oil first? Then add spices before boiling? Boil it in broth? I find that really improves both the taste and texture, especially if you don't like sticky rice. I don't like sticky rice.


It wasn't sticky at all. The texture was weird - like crumbly. 
I wonder how old that rice was - it was on sale at Walmart. It didn't have a best before date.

Mind you, it could also have been mislabelled as "jasmine." I can't remember the country it came from.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm a little late with this reply, but just saw this. I'd be wary about pressure canning rice. I don't can anything unless I can find a recipe for it from a reliable source. Like the Ball canning Book or Presto or the National Center for Home Food Preservation.
> https://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


Yes. A lot at stake to take a risk.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry, but just wondering out loud here, not so much for Dwight55 but for all others that read this thread.

Why ruin a great thing? Rice has so many advantages over most food stocks that it might be a shame to ruin those advantages if nothing is gained in doing so.

Consider the following:

* * Rice can be stored just about forever as is.
Now I know that if left in the bag long enough it can get bugs, but they can be filtered out. Therefore, there need not be added costs for storing it.

We store the rice in 50 pound bags ($3 each). Out of 3 tons stored for our prepper group over the last five years, we have lost only 2 bags from tears in them so that the Florida humidity ruined it.
2 years ago we moved them out of our barn to make more space. We sealed them in plastic 4 foot cubes along with noodles to give them better protection. See Article & Pic

* * It is probably the cheapest way to deliver calories to a human, which in a survival situation is the name of the game.

* * It is simple to prepare. Just steam or boil it for 15 minutes, irregardless of the quantity.
This means it can easily be prepared on a home made Rocket Stove using just twigs as fuel.

* * When eaten with beans, either within eight hours of each other or combined in one meal, the rice becomes protein.
This is why so many cultures live on beans and rice as their staple. It is the cheapest way to get protein.
Then consider using canned beans as they are precooked and now you have a complete meal with just a handful of twigs as fuel!

* * One last thought. *One adult can survive for 3 Months for only $60* by eating beans and rice. You can then come back and add tomatoes, vegetables or anything else you choose to dress it up as money allows.

For more on Surviving with rice as a basis, see: Rice Insurance


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry, but just wondering out loud here, not so much for Dwight55 but for all others that read this thread.

Why ruin a great thing? Rice has so many advantages over most food stocks that it might be a shame to ruin those advantages if nothing is gained in doing so.

Consider the following:

* * Rice can be stored just about forever as is.
Now I know that if left in the bag long enough it can get bugs, but they can be filtered out. Therefore, there need not be added costs for storing it.

We store the rice in 50 pound bags ($16 each). Out of 3 tons stored for our prepper group over the last five years, we have lost only 2 bags from tears in them so that the Florida humidity ruined it.
2 years ago we moved them out of our barn to make more space. We sealed them in plastic 4 foot cubes along with noodles to give them better protection. See Article & Pic

* * It is probably the cheapest way to deliver calories to a human, which in a survival situation is the name of the game.

* * It is simple to prepare. Just steam or boil it for 15 minutes, irregardless of the quantity.
This means it can easily be prepared on a home made Rocket Stove using just twigs as fuel.

* * When eaten with beans, either within eight hours of each other or combined in one meal, the rice becomes protein.
This is why so many cultures live on beans and rice as their staple. It is the cheapest way to get protein.
Then consider using canned beans as they are precooked and now you have a complete meal with just a handful of twigs as fuel!

* * One last thought. *One adult can survive for 3 Months for only $60* by eating beans and rice. You can then come back and and tomatoes, vegetables or anything else you choose to dress it up as money allows.

For more on Surviving with rice as a basis, see: Rice Insurance

The bottom line is you can plan on using all the fancy foods you have stocked away first. But if you wish to add another three months of rations for only $60 per adult, don't overlook the rice!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jimcosta said:


> Sorry, but just wondering out loud here, not so much for Dwight55 but for all others that read this thread.
> 
> Why ruin a great thing? Rice has so many advantages over most food stocks that it might be a shame to ruin those advantages if nothing is gained in doing so.
> 
> ...


Thanks jim
Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Finished sorting and arranging the pantry today, . . .
> 
> Started thinking about things I could put in a pint jar, . . . heat and eat, . . . almost "instant" meals.
> 
> ...


Aa an old child of the Texas Oil Patch I was sometimes forced to eat white rice with sugar and butter on it for breakfast depending on how far we was in between paychecks and whether the weather had been rainey or snowy etc. So I cant eat that crap. Have you thought of small cans of beanie weenies? All the food groups right in there including water...protein..fiber..tomater products and such things. I think a person could survive indefintely by eating the things in a end of the world type scenario. Now the coonosses from SE Texas love rice so sure you will get other opinions about this. Thanks for bringing up the topic.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Aa an old child of the Texas Oil Patch I was sometimes forced to eat white rice with sugar and butter on it for breakfast depending on how far we was in between paychecks and whether the weather had been rainey or snowy etc. So I cant eat that crap. Have you thought of small cans of beanie weenies? All the food groups right in there including water...protein..fiber..tomater products and such things. I think a person could survive indefintely by eating the things in a end of the world type scenario. Now the coonosses from SE Texas love rice so sure you will get other opinions about this. Thanks for bringing up the topic.


Thanks for the memory, Bigwheel, . . . white rice with butter, sugar, and cream was one of my favorite breakfasts growing up.

Mom did that, . . . plus, . . . eggs / potatoes / toast (scrambled eggs & taters together), . . . tomato dumplings, . . . french toast, . . . oatmeal & toast, . . . cream of wheat, . . . and a few other things thrown in.

For years, . . . that was the only way I knew to eat rice, . . . still enjoy it occasionally.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you got to liking the stuff. I still gag at the sight of rice pudding.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> Sorry, but just wondering out loud here, not so much for Dwight55 but for all others that read this thread.
> 
> Why ruin a great thing? Rice has so many advantages over most food stocks that it might be a shame to ruin those advantages if nothing is gained in doing so.
> 
> ...


I have read some of Jim's posts elsewhere, he's got some good stuff.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I doubt there's anyone here who doesn't put rice back. Anyone?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MY method for plain white rice preparation.
Rice one cup, water three cups.
Bring to low boil, when boiling, continue for one and a half minutes, cover.
Remove from burner, place on non heat conducting place such as a counter top.
Cover well with towel right away.
About 15-20 minutes it will be done, no need to boil for fifteen minutes, saves what will be scarce fuel.

I use this method every two or three days, and have for decades.
This will be sticky rice if some want to know, the way most of Asians eat it.
The larger amount of water assists in the digestion of it.

The fluffy or unstuck type rice is an American phenomena, 
created by grain processing mills for marketing such as Minute Rice.
IIRC, they remove the starch for use in the processing of other foods and medication,
and as binders and fillers just like corn starch is used.
The remaining byproduct was marketed under different brands such as above.
They marketed it under their created "fluff factor", the only way to make "socially correct" rice.
Prior to this creation the stuff was used as animal feed filler.
Try eating the fluff stuff with chop sticks as the Asians do.
Essentially the removed the most important part of the product, leaving consumers with the equal of paper.
They chemically fortify it for any dietary value.
I haven't eaten any of it since the 70's, will not waste money on it.

Buy it and store it and it will help kill you.
Plain white rice, short or long grain is the only one to store.

The USA is twelfth in rice production @ almost 10 million tons, contrary to someone who said it was all imported.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are going to store cooked rice why not do a soup/chilli? Pressure cooking rice will be as long as anything with meat/fish. A soup will have much more nutrition , depending on what you use. And that will be ready to eat also.

Venison stew, .......


----------

